# Radon ZR Race 650B 8.0 2014



## rough_street (1. Juli 2014)

@mods ich habe den Thread aus der Kaufberatung hier hin kopiert, weil die Fragen doch alle sehr Radon spezifisch sind, ich hoffe das ist in Ordnung

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu und möchte mich erst einmal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Stefan ich bin 34 und komme aus Köln. Ich fahre seitdem ich 6 Jahre alt bin BMX, und seitdem ich 11 Jahre alt bin MTB. Seit ca. 10 Jahren habe ich das Fahrrad fahren an den Nagel gehangen, möchte jetzt aber wieder loslegen.

Körpergröße 177, Schritthöhe 83-84 cm, Gewicht 87kg
Anforderungsprofil: 70% Urbaner Jungle (Straße, Bordsteine, kleinere Treppen) , 30% Touren (Schotter, Waldautobahn, etc)

To make a long story short, ich war letzte Woche bei Radon und habe mich nach Probe Fahrten mit Crossbike, 29" MTB und verschiedenen ZR Race 650B Versionen auf das 8.0 festgelegt, da sich das Bike am komplettesten angefühlt hat.
Angefangen bei der Gabel (Rock Shox SID) welche im festgestellten Modus meiner alten Starrgabel am nächsten kam, sowie den XT Komponenten die wirklich perfekt auf einander abgestimmt sind. Auch die Rahmen Dimensionen fühlten sich passend an.

Das einzige was schmerzte ist der Preis von 1499€ (Rabatt 1399€), da meine Obergrenze eigentlich bei 1000€ liegt. Deswegen bin ich danach dann mal das Bulls Copperhead 3 Probe gefahren, muss aber sagen das es im Vergleich dem ZR Race 8.0 nicht das Wasser reichen kann...

Und für alle die es geschafft sich bis hier hin meine Story zu geben, kommen jetzt die eigentlichen Fragen. ;-)

1. Ist 1399€ ein guter Preis für das ZR Race 650B 8.0 oder ist in Zukunft noch eine weitere Reduzierung zu erwarten? (im Januar war es mal kurz bei 1299€)
2. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir bei meiner Körpergröße und meinem Anforderungsprofil empfehlen? 18" oder 20"?
3. Würdet ihr warten bis die 2015 raus sind, um mögliche Verbesserungen bzw. Preisreduzierungen abzuchecken?
4. Gibt es irgendwelchen anderen Bikes in dem Bereich, wo ihr sagen würdet unbedingt anschauen?

Vielen Dank und sonnige Grüße aus Köln


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

ganz klar 18"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

radon gibt auch im abverkauf nicht mehr als 25%.ev. in einzelfällen 30% aber für unter 1299 wirste es nicht bekommen. gibt ja noch andere versender.stellt sich die frage warum ein 8.0 wenn das geld nicht reicht ? wenn du nicht mehr hast mußte eben nen gang runter schalten.


----------



## rough_street (1. Juli 2014)

@ filiale Danke für deine Antwort
Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, für 1299,- würde ich das Bike sofort nehmen. Aber du hast natürlich recht, vielleicht sollte ich einfach nur den Abverkauf abwarten und dann zuschagen. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## help (1. Juli 2014)

Nimm ein 18"er!

Muss es das 8er sein? das 7er gibts gerade für 999€, sonst warten es kommt sicherlich nochmal für 1299...


----------



## rough_street (1. Juli 2014)

18" ist gebongt, ich bin an dem Tag wo ich da war leider nur 20"er Probe gefahren, aber ich werde mich auf jeden Fall um ein 18" bemühen!

Das 8er eigentlich nur wegen der Shimano Schaltung, wobei ich da nicht unbedingt XT Komponenten benötige. Das nächst kleinere 7.0 hat die Sram verbaut, womit ich nicht so gut klar komme.

Ansonsten ein wirklich tolles Bike!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (1. Juli 2014)

Wieso denn klar 18er?
So wie ers beschreibt nutzt er das Ding zum meter machen, da würde ich zum 20er tendieren.

Ich fahre mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen ein 18"er Slide und Swoop, das macht im Gelände Spass.
Für die Strecken hab ich ein 19"er Hardtail, das ist schon angenehmer zum Gas geben.


----------



## help (2. Juli 2014)

Das ZR Race hat aber ein langes Oberrohr, da passt 18" wirklich perfekt. Ich selber fahre das 8er in 18" bei 1,82m ...


----------



## Aalex (2. Juli 2014)

bei 1,77 nen 20 zöller?

na klar. Also nein. Da ist ein 18er eindeutig besser.


----------



## rough_street (2. Juli 2014)

Ja dann vielen Dank erstmal an alle, ich werde mich bei der nächsten Probefahrt mal Richtung 18" orientieren...
Komisch das der Verkäufer mir nur 20" angeboten hat, scheinen wohl mehr 20" auf Lager zu sein als 18"


----------



## enno112 (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn du das 18'er haben willst sende Chris oder Patricia mal eine nette!!! PM mit deiner Preisvorstellung.
Vielleicht auch mit dem Hinweis das es schon mal runtergesetzt war!
Hat mir beim Slide 150 auch geholfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rough_street (3. Juli 2014)

So, ich war heute noch mal bei Radon und habe dann nach kurzer Probefahrt auf dem 18" mich für selbiges entschieden.
Danke an alle fürs Entscheidunug finden und danke auch an Chris. Das war sicherlich nicht mein letztes Radon Bike.


----------

